# Does this: ?ï¿½ ..have any meaning?



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

i found these on my website. i assume strongly they are just typos from
me when i was editing the html. nevertheless, i thought i would run it
by the forum. one hears all these stories of zombie computers,etc. I doubt
it has meaning.

ï¿½ 

?ï¿½


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

on retrospect and rethinking it , its likely a html thing.


----------

